# New to Me PM 935TV



## peder.wennberg (Jul 22, 2017)

After many months of pondering my options, talking to forum members and reading every post on the pm 935 TV, I took delivery a couple of weeks ago and wanted to post some photos now that it is all set up and making chips!


----------



## peder.wennberg (Jul 22, 2017)

Maxitorque rite power drawbar, Kurt DX6 vise, collet caddy and twin LED lights...


----------



## peder.wennberg (Jul 22, 2017)

Fabricated and powder coated stand that raises the mill approx. 8 in.  Lead shot installed in the legs, total weight approx. 215 lbs, solid!


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 23, 2017)

Looking good, I really like the base!


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 24, 2017)

Congrats on the mill Peder and fantastic job on the base.  Turned out amazing.

Mike


----------



## szenieh (Apr 19, 2020)

Can you please confirm if the Maxi Torque-Rite R8 Drawbar Model RT100 works with PM 935TV or one needs to customize the drawbar?

Thanks,

Salah Zenieh


----------



## davidpbest (Apr 19, 2020)

When I ordered my Torque-Rite PDB for my PM935, the manufacturer ask me for fill* out this form*.  That ensured the drawbar was proper length and the top bushing would consistently center in the spindle.   I recommend you call the maker rather than order from a catalog or online.


----------



## szenieh (Apr 19, 2020)

davidpbest said:


> When I ordered my Torque-Rite PDB for my PM935, the manufacturer ask me for fill* out this form*.  That ensured the drawbar was proper length and the top bushing would consistently center in the spindle.   I recommend you call the maker rather than order from a catalog or online.



Thanks a lot for the quick response. I will call the manufacturer and fill out the form as you did for yours. I've watched much of your work on PM 1340, PM 935 and other workshop equipment you have- impressive is an understatement. Thanks for all the feedback you provide.


----------

